# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Нужны ли всплывающие подсказки с первыми строками темы появляющиеся в списке тем.

## Geser

Если никому не нужны я их уберу

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Dime3us

Гм...нет у меня ничего такого.Или собсно что надо сделать,чтобы увидеть подсказку?

----------


## pig

Сам не пользуюсь (читаю всё новьё подряд), но голосовал за "шоб було". Могут пригодиться.

----------


## Geser

> Гм...нет у меня ничего такого.Или собсно что надо сделать,чтобы увидеть подсказку?


IE?

----------


## Dime3us

> IE?


Opera 8.51,IE пользуюсь только для виндовсапдейта.Возможно я просто не совсем понял что это за подсказки.

----------


## anton_dr

"Мне все равно"
Это не ответ, а правильное написание  :Smiley:

----------


## Arkadiy

Оставьте, я ими пользуюсь )))

----------


## gines

В принципе, не мешают. Но ими почти не пользуюсь.

----------


## RiC

Пользуюсь редко посему что есть, что нет, мне лично фиолетово, хотя надпись на пол подсказки "Перейти к первому непрочитанному сообщению в теме ...." Imho лишняя, я бы её выкинул целиком, оставив только часть самого сообщения..

----------


## Dime3us

Усе разобрался,и проголосовал что нужны.

----------


## Exxx

> Пользуюсь редко посему что есть, что нет, мне лично фиолетово, хотя надпись на пол подсказки "Перейти к первому непрочитанному сообщению в теме ...." Imho лишняя, я бы её выкинул целиком, оставив только часть самого сообщения..


Полностью согласен.

----------


## Minos

В принципе не очень нужны, если их отключение позволит снизить нагрузку на оборудование хостера, можно  и удалить.

----------


## spitamen

ну кому как а новичкам кстати да и допинфо не помешает  :Smiley:

----------


## Палыч

Отписались постоянные обитатели форума. А у них предвзятое мнение, ИМХО.
Мне лично -- всё равно, я всё равно все темы прочитываю. А гостям и тем, кто бывает на форуме от случая к случаю, наверно очень нужны.
Для популярности ресурса они очень полезны ИМХО. Сразу показывают человеку ЧТО тут и КАК тут. Ну и заинтересовывают, завлекают, так сказать.

Мой окончательный вердикт -- оставить, пусть будут. Мастхив, короче.

----------

